# How to make crothix?



## deshandd (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey guys im from sri lanka and i need to get my hands on this product Crothix, but unfortunately its not available here. 

I need to thicken my liquid soap (Dish wash) and i heard that crothix is great.

The INCI names for Crothix is: PEG-150 Pentaerythrityl tetrastearate (and) PEG-6 Capric/Caprylic glycerides (And) water

Can i make this product Crothix with right ingredients? if so please guide me. Would be a great help. 

Thanks all


----------



## not_ally (Aug 28, 2015)

I really have no idea what the answer is to this, sorry, but the best place to search, and then ask might be swiftcraftymonkey, see http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/

She is kind of the go-to person on this kind of stuff.


----------



## lsg (Aug 28, 2015)

Why not google the ingredients and see if there is a supplier in your area that handles a product with those ingredients?  It may be under another brand name.
Here is one--Unthix

You might also try XANTHUM GUM.  Nature's Garden has an article on how to use it:  http://www.naturesgardencandles.com.../xanthum/-xanthum-gum--natural-thickener.html


----------

